

Warren Buffett's 10 Ways To Get Rich - donna
http://www.warrenbuffett.com/warren-buffett-10-ways-to-get-rich/

======
petercooper
Just to note, warrenbuffett.com is not an official Warren Buffett site. The
front page does say this - but this article does not. This doesn't detract
from the article's quality - just the provenance of this copy.

------
quellhorst
How about listening to actual rich people, not those who run websites acting
as if they know what made someone rich.

~~~
wensing
In that case, may I recommend _The Millionaire Next Door_?

[http://www.amazon.com/Millionaire-Next-Door-Thomas-
Stanley/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Millionaire-Next-Door-Thomas-
Stanley/dp/0671015206)

EDIT: Must say I'm not really sure why I was downmodded; this is an excellent
book (a classic really) that provides advice from 'actual rich people'. Maybe
it's the get-rich-slowly aspect?

~~~
matt1
I haven't read this, but Nasim Taleb talks about it a lot in Fooled by
Randomness. For example, Thomas Stanley, the book's author, states that risk
taking is a common characteristic that rich people have. Nasim basically says
"Yeah, sure, but what about the masses of people who are poor because of their
risk taking?"

I recommend reading Fooled by Randomness first and then, if you're still
interested, The Millionaire Next Door.

~~~
yters
That's a good point. Lots of the factoids about rich people don't say anything
about all the people who used those approaches. So, besides things like common
sense and intuition, it is hard to get a statistically accurate idea about the
correlation between the methods and their users' success.

------
prakash
#11: Listen to your own advice and not speculate in derivatives

_(re:[http://blogs.moneycentral.msn.com/topstocks/archive/2008/11/...](http://blogs.moneycentral.msn.com/topstocks/archive/2008/11/20/buffett-
s-huge-derivatives-bet-proves-costly.aspx))_

------
truebosko
I think "10. Know What Success Really Means" is awesome. Truly shows what a
man he is.

------
slater
why is this typo-riddled article, full of "folksy" tales, on the front page?
"save money and reinvest profits"? is that so, cap'n obvious? :D

~~~
markessien
It's not obvious. Most of the people on this site, if they sold their website
or whatever project for 100.000, will blow at least 20.000 on pointless stuff.

~~~
zasz
I think it is pretty obvious; it's just not easy to restrain yourself from the
temptation of getting a new toy, and it's too easy to rationalize why it's not
necessary to save right now.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
The fact that it's obvious but not easy does not necessarily mean that it's
not worth reiterating periodically. Quite the opposite.

Another good example of something that's obvious and hard to do is "Make
something people want" :-)

------
vegai
5\. Watch Small Expenses

...sounds like a good way to lose your best employees. When done without
thinking.

------
Raphael
There are only 10 kinds of people in the world. Those who are rich and those
who are not.

------
j2d2
This kind of article would be appropriate for newmogul.com also. Which is run
by nickb.

------
TheBosch
It's amazing how many people think that flashy and fancy is more important
than common sense which those 10 points were all about!

------
redorb
my boss always told me you can either save more or make more, and to ways
treat those atleast as equals because the savings usually come with free time.
I found this advice better than the 10 but that's probably cause I know my
boss; I don't know warren

------
teuobk
How about this:

Build things people want (and are willing to pay for).

~~~
trapper
Build things people will pay for. It's too easy to build something people want
but won't pay for.

------
wonka
why dont you just save money thats what i do

